# obediance



## NZ_V (Jun 4, 2009)

I was a very proud mum 2 weeks ago, Rossi won second place in his first obediance ribbon trial. Not bad I thought considering my friend entered us in the comp 2 days prior!  He's a clever boy - I had to laugh though, the judge was very surprised a 10 month old V could be so disciplined LOL


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

that's great ... what do you feed him ... Rio is clever ... but not so obediant ;D


----------



## NZ_V (Jun 4, 2009)

LOL - Try clicker training, it's brilliant! ;D


----------

